# CX racing coilover



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

So I am in the market to get an around stock height suspension upgrade for my 04 goat, found this CXRacing 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO Coilover Suspension Kit | eBay and was wondering if anyone else has tried it, the quality and if they know the height of the rear springs on it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't buy 'cheap' suspension. Parts this this you usually get what you pay for.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Gotcha, I want to get the lovells but for only springs, struts and shocks it is just over 1125 which seems like a ton


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If your dead set on coilovers BC is another option. I personally still think they are cheap and would spend the extra $200 for a Lovells kit.


----------



## olddohc (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeffcarr said:


> Gotcha, I want to get the lovells but for only springs, struts and shocks it is just over 1125 which seems like a ton


When i first got into cars i too was shocked at how expensive suspension setups cost. I would rather put $1000 into my motor than on handling, but when it comes down to it if u are making good power u want to be able to control it. The best companies tend to focus on one thing. In cx racings case they focus on too many because they are a china/ebay company just trying to sell mass volume. I used a turbo manifold from them that cracked after a month. They sell turbo parts, suspension parts etc. ebay is filled with junk companies. If i were you i would do research on sites like this and see what others are using. Then go to ebay and try to find that brand. Ebay is flooded with crap companies but u can still find some good ones. Another thing is that you can buy a cheap suspension from ebay for $500, it will blow in a year and now you need a new setup. After four years u have spent $2000 on suspension and still have junk. Your car is lowered but the shocks are blown and your head hurts from hitting the roof all day long. A good start is the koni yellows. They have a lifetime warranty and you can adjust the dampening. Do some research find out how stiff or soft of a ride u want and how much of a drop and buy a set of springs to match. I found coilovers to be a waste because once i found my optimal ride height i didnt adjust them ever again so i just found a spring that accomplished this right off the bat. Get a camber kit to save your tires and you are done. Pay a little more to do it right the first time or pay again again and again when the cheap stuff breaks.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Obviously your not going to go out to the car every week and change the ride height, but with springs your stuck at whatever you get. the nice thing with coilovers is it gives you the ability to find the height you want and be able to adjust if you ever need to. and be able to choose the firmness for whatever your doing... look at what your going to be using it for and go from there


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Cheap is as cheap does. Stay away from them. There are plenty of reasonablle coil overs out there that are known good components

mike
dms


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

To add to what i said before, go with a coilover setup that has been proven. The BC setup is very well known and used


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

These look like re-badged BC coil overs. They manufacturer coil overs for lots of companies


----------

